# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  krwinkomocz i zmiany skorne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. W lipcu ub.r. "zapadly" mi sie dolne zebra z prawej strony, pojawil sie bol w tej okolicy, zmeczenie i utrzymujacy sie nadal krwinkomocz oraz bialy nalot na jezyku. Od ok. Miesiaca, doszedl wieczorny swiad skory , od 2 tygodni brazowe przebarwienia skory pod pachami. Badania: kolonoskopia- prawidlowa, gastroskopia- niewielki stan zapalny,.tsh- w normie, enzymy watrobowe- w normie, usg brzucha- nieznaczne odbicia w nerkach, mocz- z wyj. Utrzymujacego sie krwinkomoczu- prawidlowy. W badaniu ginekologicznym- wszystko ok. Nie wiem juz co to moze byc i co jeszcze powinnam zbadac. Mam 37 lat, jestem b. szczupla- ostatnio jeszcze bardziej schudlam, pale papierosy. Mam fajna prace, cudownego syna i tylko coraz gorzej sie czuje, a kolejne pojawiajace sie objawy zaczynaja mnie po prostu niepokoic. Jakie badania moge zrobic, do jakiego specjalisty sie zglosic?

----------


## gamewial

A najbardziej podstawowe badanie jak morfologia jak u pani wygląda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

We wrzesniu ub.r. wyszla anemia, bralam przez miesiac zelazo, po ktorym kontrolna morfologia byla prawidlowa, a potem juz nikt mnie lekarz rodzinny na morfologie nie kierowal, wiec w sumie nie wiem. Moze faktycznie sama ja powtorze.

----------


## gamewial

Jedyne co mógłbym jeszcze zalecić po objawach to tomografia nerek i marker LDH.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziekuje!

----------


## pimpam

Koniecznie zrób tą morfologię, jonogram, dodatkowo oprócz LDH zbadaj też kreatyninę, mocznik.



> do jakiego specjalisty sie zglosic?


Najlepiej to do urologa/nefrologa.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem po kolejnym badaniu moczu, morfologii i LDH.
Wyniki:
LDH 132 (125-243)

Drobne (chyba?) nieprawidłowości w morfologii:
neutrofile 2,37 (2,50-7,00); 36,6% (40-70%)
limfocyty 47,3 % (20-45%)

pozostałe wyniki w morfologii w normie:
leukocyty 6,5 (3,8-10,0)
erytrocyty 5,09 (3,70-5,10)
hemoglobina 14,8 (12,0-16,0)
hematokryt 43 (37-47)
MCV 84 (80-99)
MCHC 29 (27-35)
płytki 215 (140-440)
RDW-CV 13,5 (11,6-14,8)
PDW 15,3 (9,00-17,00)
MPV 11,5 (9-13)
P-LCR 37,1 (13-43)
neutrofile 2,37 (2,5-7)
limfocyty 3,06 (1-3,5)
monocyty 0,77 (0, 2- 1,00)
eozynofile 0,24 (0,10- 0,5)
bazofile 0,0 (0-0,1)
neutrofile 36,6 %(40-70)
limfocyty 47,3 %(20-45)
monocyty 11,9 %(4-12)
eozynofile 3,7 %(1-5)
bazofile 0,5 %(0-2)

bad. ogólne moczu- nieprawidłowości:
ciężar 1,014 (1,015-1,030)
- niecały miesiąc temu był obnizony na podobnym poziomie, a jeszcze wcześniej- prawidłowy.

osad moczu:
erytrocyty 71,90 (0-30,70)
erytrocyty izomorficzne 55
erytrocyty dysmorficzne 13
erytrocyty wyługowane 17
- tu  wyniki utrzymują się na podobnym poziomie  od lipca: erytrocyty ogólnie bywają pomiędzy 50 a 110. Dwa razy od stycznia mocz był widocznie czerwony.

Ten wynik LDH jak rozumiem jest prawidłowy i wyklucza np. chłoniaka? Czy w takim razie te drobne zmiany w morfologii mogą tłumaczyć coś z moich dolegliwości? Szczerze mówiąc chwilami wolałabym już jakąkolwiek diagnozę, żeby w końcu móc się leczyć, żeby czuć się lepiej.

Kreatyninę i mocznik itd. kolejnym razem. Z tomografem gorzej- mam wątpliwości czy nefrolog lub rodzinny mnie skieruje, a na odpłatne badanie raczej pozwolić sobie nie mogę. Zapomniałam ostatnim razem dodać, że mam powiększony węzeł nad obojczykiem z prawej strony- właściwie wypatrzył go nefrolog i zrobił usg- nic niepokojącego nie znalazł, więc ja też jakoś za bardzo się tym nie martwiłam i od kilku tygodni męczą mnie bóle i jakieś osłabienie nóg- da się to wytrzymać, ale jednak trudniej mi np. wejść po schodach.

----------


## gamewial

Myślę ,że przydałoby się zrobić OB i CRP aby wykluczyć lub potwierdzić stan zapalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje, zrobie je razem z mocznikiem i kreatynina po wyplacie.
Mam jeszcze jedna pytanie: poniewaz nefrolog kazal mi robic bad. moczu w 2 laboratoriach- chodzilo o ocene osadu pod mikroskopem, morfologie tez robilam w tych dwoch placowkach i wyniki sie roznia- niektore parametry, ktore w badaniu powyzej mieszcza sie w gornych granicach normy, w tym drugim sa juz przekroczone, to roznice rzedu 1-3 jednostki, typu zamiast 15 jest 17. Czy tego typu roznice maja jakiekolwiek znaczenie diagnostyczne.Jedno i drugie badanie robilam tego samego dnia rano. W badaniach moczu tez zreszta wyszly roznice, ale tu nefrolog jednoznacznie odrzucil wyniki pod mikroskopem jako nieprawdopodobne w kontekscie wszystkich wczesniejszych.
Sprawdzilam, ze w pazdzierniku mialam zlecona kreatynine przez lek. rodzinnego i wyszlo 0,67 wiec chyba prawidlowe. 
Czy to moze byc jakis stan zapalny nerek?  
Z jednej strony jestem juz naprawde zniechecona kolejnymi badaniami i wizytami u lekarzy, z drugiej czuje sie naprawde zle, nawet w pracy slysze ze zle wygladam- z BMI 18,6 w styczniu, zjechalam do 17,3. A wyglada chyba na to, ze wiekszosc badan tego zlego samopoczucia w zaden sposob nie uzasadnia.
Podejrzewalam problemy ginekologiczne- 9 lat temu mialam stan przedrakowy szyjki- przeleczony, ale w tej chwili ginekolog twierdzi, ze wszystko od tej strony jest ok.

----------


## gamewial

Takie minimalne różnice znaczenia nie mają. Jeżeli miałaś stan przedrakowy i podejrzewasz takie problemy wykonaj cytologie, USG ,USG dopochwowe i marker CA-125

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje. Cytologie, usg przezpochwowe mialam w grudniu i wg lekarza nie budza niepokoju. Mowilam mu ze byl w przeszlosci ten stan przedrakowy, bo w miedzyczasie przeprowadzilam sie i zmienilam ginekologa,jego zdaniem wszystko jest ok. Ew. Wiec chyba tylko ten marker i wczesniej zaproponowane badania by pozostaly.  

Mam w zwiazku z tym jeszcze jedno pytanie- czy ten krwinkomocz, swiad, brazowe przebarwienia pod pachami, chudniecie, moga byc spowodowane jakims stanem zapalnym nerek? Nie naleze do osob jakos szczegolnie panikujacych, ale troche osob w rodzinie chorowalo na rozne nowotwory, wiec taki zestaw objawow mnie zaniepokoil, nie mialam natomiast stycznosci z chorobami nerek i malo o nich wiem. Nefrolog do ktorego chodze niewiele mowi i udaje mi sie od niego wyciagnac jedynie b.skromne informacje, jak te niewielkie odbicia w nerkach w usg- co i tak w sumie nie mowi mi kompletnie nic. Obejrzal znamiona ktorych troche mam, zrobil usg jamy brzusznej i kilku wezlow chlonnych, skoro nic nie mowi to zakladam, ze nie jest zle. Ale jednak nie czuje sie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z jakiego powodu mogly mi sie zapasc te dolne zebra po prawej stronie? Ja wiem, ze to glupio brzmi- kazdy kolejny lekarz, ktoremu mowie ze od tego sie zaczelo, patrzy na mnie jak na kretynke, ale nie wiem jak to inaczej mam okreslic- zawsze mialam dosc wystajace zebra po obu stronach, nawet gdy bylam grubsza, a od lipca jedna strone mam nawet nie plaska a wrecz troche zapadnieta. Nie mialam zadnego urazu, wapn mam jedynie b. nieznacznie obnizony, a juz mi po prostu wstyd kogokolwiek o to pytac.

----------


## gamewial

Takie objawy mogą być spowodowane problemami w układzie moczowym. Miała pani badania pęcherza moczowego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialam usg ktore z uwagi na slabo wypelniony pecherz zdaniem nefrologa wymaga powtorzenia przy kolejnym badaniu. Dziekuje, moze w takim razie to kolejne usg cos wyjasni.

----------


## gamewial

Ja oparłbym diagnostykę w kierunku nowotworu pęcherza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie badania oprocz usg i tych juz wczesniej podanych powinnam wykonac?

----------


## gamewial

W pani przypadku badań do wykonania jest praktycznie mnóstwo. Dziwię się jak do pani podeszli lekarze ,że nie zlecili markerów i innych ważnych badań. Według mnie najważniejsze obecnie jest OB, CRP, USG pęcherza oraz Ca-125. To najważniejsze badania w diagnostyce chorób tego układu. Dokładniejszych badań jest mnóstwo i gdyby robić je wszystkie byłoby to bardzo drogie. Po wykonaniu podstawowych będzie można wysunąć podejrzenie konkretnego schorzenia i przeprowadzenia szczegółowych badań w jego kierunku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprobuje w takim razie zrobic przynajmniej te o ktorych Pan pisze. Lekarz rodzinny obstaje przy zespole jelita drazliwego z uwagi na czeste od jakiegos czasu u mnie biegunki i na tym rozpoznaniu po kolonoskopii poprzestal. U nefrologa bylam dopiero 2 razy- wizyty sa z czestotliwoscia raz na miesiac bo to na nfz. Ale on glownie powtarza  badanie moczu i usg- moj blad ze w przypadku pecherza nie wyszlo, nie wiedzialam, ze powinnam duzo wypic przed wizyta. Mimo wszystko chcialabym to usg zrobic prywatnie, zeby przynajmniej miec jakis opis. Mialam duzo zlosci do lekarzy, ze tak ta cala diagnostyka w moim wypadku wyglada, w tej chwili  juz chyba za bardzo zmeczona, wiec po prostu zrobie to, co moge. I dobrze ze sa takie miejsca, jak to forum gdzie przynajmniej moge sie dowiedziec co jeszcze moge zrobic. Dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie dotyczace wezla chlonnego w pachwinie: poniewaz tych wezlow nikt mi nie badal, sama im sie przyjrzalam i z lewej strony wezel wydaje mi sie powiekszony: jakies 3cm dl. i 1cm szer., twardy, niebolesny, przesuwa mi sie chyba raczej skora nad nim niz on sam. Z prawej strony wezly sa mniejsze: na 1-2cm. Czytalam zeby taki wezel poobserwowac 3-4 tyg. i jesli nie bedzie sie pomniejszal, pokazac lekarzowi. Czy w kontekscie wczesniej opisanych dolegliwosci spokojnie poczekac te 3-4 tyg. czy jednak umowic sie wczesniej do lekarza? Bo sam wezel w niczym mi nie przeszkadza- nie boli itp. i gdyby nie swiadome "zbadanie" go, pewnie w ogole nie zwrocilabym na niego uwagi.

----------


## gamewial

W węźle mogą znajdować się przerzuty jeżeli układ moczowy jest dotknięty nowotworem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje. Chociaz niby wiem, ze to prawdopodobne, to wypieram to jak tylko sie da. Powalcze jutro zeby umowic sie do rodzinnej i zrobic usg tego wezla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam OB i CRP, wyszły w normie: OB 10, CRP 1. CA-125 musi ze względów finansowych poczekać. Udało mi się dzisiaj dostać do lekarza z poradni mojego lekarza rodzinnego. Potwierdziła, że węzeł jest powieszony w zw. z tym dostałam skier. na usg jamy brzucha i węzłów pachwinowych- niestety dopiero za tydzień w pt. W związku z osłabieniem, brązowymi przebarwieniami pod pachami podejrzewa chorobę Addisona- dostałam skierowanie do endokrynologa, do którego niestety u nas są prawie roczne kolejki. Dostałam też skier. do reumatologa bo stwierdziła zespół Raynauda. Do tego skier. na badanie elektrolitów. Zmierzyli mi ciśnienie po siedzeniu i po staniu, podobno w ch. Addisona spada po staniu- mi się trochę podniosło jednak a puls skoczył nawet do 111. Ogólnie ciśnienie mam niskie.  I niewiele więcej na razie wiem. Ale przynajmniej tym razem idąc tam nie czułam się spostrzegana jak hipochondryk, Lekarka sama zauważyła, że ciężko mi iść i że schudłam. Będę musiała w jakimś przypływie energii poczytać co to za schorzenia, ale przede wszystkim czekam na to usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj mialam przelozone z pt. usg jamy brzusznej. Trwalo 5 minut. Wezel owszem duzy ale o prawidlowej budowie wiec taka widac moja uroda. Narzady wewn. lacznie z pecherzem i nerkami rowniez ok. Przebarwienia pod pachami pewnie od ucisku- niektorzy tak maja. Na chorobe Addisona nic nie wskazuje- sod i potas w normie, zmiany skorne bylyby gdzie indziej. Pozostaje pomimo zlego samopoczucia uwierzyc ze jestem zdrowa i sie cieszyc. I na tym chyba zakoncze na razie swoja przygode ze sluzba zdrowia. Moze krew w moczu to tez moja uroda, a moze blad w badaniach.

----------

